# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ New Jersey 6:30pm YES / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Nets have our number* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (32-29) (13-17 on road) @ New Jersey Nets (28-36) (16-14 at home) 









Continental Airlines Arena, Wednesday March 16th, 2005
Chicago @ New Jersey 6:30pm YES / CSN-CHI / NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> El Paso-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*California-6'4-KIDD <> Kansas-6'1-VAUGHN <> North Carolina-6'6-CARTER <> Stanford-7'0-COLLINS <> Partizan-7'0-KRISTIC*


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

They certainly have a short backcourt. We can't let freaking J.Vaughn have a career night against us again. If Nocioni can contain carter I think we can win this game fairly easily. This is a game where we could have really used Deng. Oh well.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Curry sprianed his hammy last night so I doubt he plays. I wouldn't be surprised to see Deng come off the il for tonights game if Eddy is unavailable which seems likely we will need all the help we can get.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Curry sprianed his hammy last night so I doubt he plays.


In that case forget what I said about winning easily.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Bulls 95
Jersey 81


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

103








91

Keep the seatbelts fastened, everyone. The ride is going to get real bumpy for a little while, I'm afraid.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Curry sprianed his hammy last night so I doubt he plays. I wouldn't be surprised to see Deng come off the il for tonights game if Eddy is unavailable which seems likely we will need all the help we can get.



Curry WILL play--670am

I have a feeling Carter is going to murder us... if Rashard Lewis can get 30 pts against us 2 times in 3 days there is no telling what Carter will do... maybe we can pull it out? I have a bad feeling.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

we HAVE to win this game

NJ has a difficult time scoring outside of V. Carter, all we need to do is play some great defense and we should take this one. They've already beaten us TWICE this year.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Maybe the refs will feel the need to see some calls go our way tonight.. who knows what could happen.. I'm skeptical about this game but if we play hardnosed D and someone is shooting the ball well, we could pull it out.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The ROY said:


> we HAVE to win this game
> 
> NJ has a difficult time scoring outside of V. Carter, all we need to do is play some great defense and we should take this one. They've already beaten us TWICE this year.


Correction, New Jersey is 3-0 against the Bulls this year...and let me tell you, they were 3 of the ugliest games I've seen all season. For some reason, these Nets inspire us to play our absolute worst basketball. We play down to their level, so to speak. Last time we played them, they were still on their "Vince Carter high" fresh off the trade, but they've cooled a bit since then. We still can't take them lightly nonetheless. If we can win this one, maybe I can feel just a little better about losing to Seattle the way we did. I would HATE to go 0-4 against such a bad team. I feel partly responsible since I predicted New Jersey would only reach 25 wins this season. I guess that's a curse for getting swept. Guys, this is really a must-win. 

Bulls - 87
Nets - 84


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

76










88


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> 76
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I checked, the Bulls played in the same city where this chapel is located . . . 










. . . not Evanston.

(sorry for the rare outburst of Maroon pride)


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

I got this game penciled in as a loss as well.....DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

HAWK23 said:


> Curry WILL play--670am
> 
> I have a feeling Carter is going to murder us... if Rashard Lewis can get 30 pts against us 2 times in 3 days there is no telling what Carter will do... maybe we can pull it out? I have a bad feeling.


 

per bulls.com injury report, curry is DOUBTFUL for tonight. 

not good. 


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/injury_report.html


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> per bulls.com injury report, curry is DOUBTFUL for tonight.
> 
> not good.
> 
> ...


I think it's great- at least if Eddy doesn't play tonight, it will at least eliminate him as a topic of discussion in the game thread.

Plus, we can get 20 pages going on a new thread- either 'Bulls Win Without Eddy, Who Needs Him?' or 'Bulls Suck Without Eddy, We Can't Live Without Him'.

Seriously, though, if Eddy has a bad hammy, no need to rush him back. Othella has been outstanding in his 14 starts- 23.1 min, 9.8 pts, 5.6 reb, 1.1 ast, 56.8% FG, 74.4% FT.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> per bulls.com injury report, curry is DOUBTFUL for tonight.
> 
> not good.
> 
> ...



hmm, thats odd then... wonder what the real situation is


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Nets are a pain in the *** for the Bulls for some reason. If it isn't VC scorching us, it was RJ in the beginning of the year, if not him it was Jacque friggin' Vaughn. :curse: And Kidd always plays well against us.

Gonna be another nail-biter, hopefully the Bulls can win this one as these last 2 losses should have been wins.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

good new for jared fans everywhere :wink: fleet :wink:

big guy has been activated, frank williams sent to the IL (darn groin).

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/reiner_activated_050316.html


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Does this mean Tyson and Othella are starting tonight? or Tyson and AD?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Does this mean Tyson and Othella are starting tonight? or Tyson and AD?


If I had to guess, I'd say AD and Othella. We need Othella's offense to replace Eddy's scoring with the first unit. 

We shouldn't miss Eddy's defense and rebounding, the Bulls are bringing in a corpse for that job... :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

per mybulls email:

Probable Bulls Starters 

Guard 21 Chris Duhon 6-1 | 185 
Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Forward 5 Andres Nocioni 6-7 | 225 
Forward 34 Antonio Davis 6-9 | 245 
Center 3 Tyson Chandler 7-1 | 235


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Predicitons:

-Less than 70 fouls
-Vaughn lights us up
-Bulls win


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> per mybulls email:
> 
> Probable Bulls Starters
> 
> ...


This line-up will be an offnsive jugger -- NOT!!!

I think you've got to get either Ben or Othella in the line-up if Curry and Deng are unable to go.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

85










81


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I just dropped 1000 u-points on the Bulls for tongith. I think they will surprise after the two last tough games.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

No Curry according to Nets radio.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Curry out and Othella starting according to Dore.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles blamed himself for Curry's hamstring, leaving Curry out too long because he only had 3 fouls. He showed signs that his hamstring was bugging him.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

No curry , no Deng We are shorthanded!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

6x0 nets!!!got step up!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Slow start...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yikes 11-2


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

11x2 ...got step up!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bring gordon in


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

those starting 5 are horrible!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Looks like we´ve lost our reference inside.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

horrible horrible start. get ben gordon in there now!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

According to yahoo sports, Eddy has scored 10 of our 2 points. His line so far is: 

20 3-7 0-0 4-8 4 4 0 1 0 0 4 10 WTF!!!

If only it were true . . .


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

rebound the damn ball bulls.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

carter off to a flying start.. so how long til deng comes back?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

man, this is as bad as we've looked in a while. Kirk and Andres can't hit anything. Pike on Vinsanity...  

Nenad Krstic looks like a really tall hobbit.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

look for Gordon to take this game on his wings


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

you can feel it. These last two losses really put the Bulls on their heels


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

26 x 9 nets by 15


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

28x11. worst start since november.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Hinrich looks terrible. Gordon is going to have to carry the team.

Pike guarding VC = no no.

Eddy Curry's absense is really hurting us. People never realized that Curry boxes ou ta lot allowing us to grab rebounds. We can't get them now. WE also have no floor spacing on offense.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> you can feel it. These last two losses really put the Bulls on their heels


Yeah, we've got little to no confidence on offense... we really need a spark from somewhere. This game is showing Curry's worth, because other faults aside he can usually be counted on to manufacture a couple of buckets.

We can do all the little things in the world, but we gotta score sometime too.

Defensively we don't match up worth a damn either


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

11 first quarter points? Did the Bulls send some guys from the local Y to fill in for them?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

adrian griffin scoring...nets by 13


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Our best lineup with what we have to match up against NJ is probably

Chandler
Nocioni
Griffin
Gordon
Hinrich

Skiles seems to be close to finding this lineup.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich cant hit nothing....griffin hot hands... 28x19 nets by nine


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Griffin of all people hits a couple

And Chandler with a steal from Kidd and breakaway dunk

I think we're in Bizarro World.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Gordon played good defense forcing the turnover.

Wow, Gordon playing point guard and we go on a 8-0 run.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

If only hinrich got his shot going....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bizzaro mode is on!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

at least we are getting some calls on the offense.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

svanacore said:


> Gordon played good defense forcing the turnover.
> 
> Wow, Gordon playing point guard and we go on a 8-0 run.


Gordon is the man.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

I think gordon should creat some shots for him instead of running the point


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bizzaro mode is off nets by 12 again.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for duhon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!nets by 9


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice transition for us chandler easuy layup!! nets by 7.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)




----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

lister333 said:


> threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for duhon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think this momentus event signals that bizzaro mode is back on. Next thing you know Kirk will make a shot


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

wow that lady got kicked right in the face ! ouch


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

hmm back to within 7
still, the Bulls were probably geared toward last nights game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

turnover on chandler three secs...nets by 9


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hinrich very cold shooting...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

vice banks a three nets by 12


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

So will everyone agree now that we are fighting for the playoffs, not for playoff positioning.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

goaltending...nets by 14


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Cliche?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

layup by duhon nets by 12..


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

would have been nice to beat the Nets once this year....hopefully we can get back into the game


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

You can put this one down as a loss. We have nobody on the floor right now that can shoot. With Deng and Curry out today Gordon is our only shooter.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

vaughn malkes an 18 footer, nets by 14


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Damn early games! Tuned in thinking game was at 7:30. Looks realy ugly right now. Why is Pargo the only scorer out there?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What the heck is this? They are working us.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Embarrassing stuff to watch. Bulls look awful. Hinrich isn't even close on his shots, they look wrong as soon as he releases.

I hate the Nets.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Duhon out of the game now too. AT leats we wont have to watch him try the 50foot 3 pointers.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice layup by noci...nets by 10


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Checking the scoreboard right now and Hinrich's 0-4. What a surprise . Can't shoot to save his life.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Has Eddy played yet? And OMG, Tyson looks horrible in the post.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

sp00k said:


> Has Eddy played yet? And OMG, Tyson looks horrible in the post.


No, and yes chandler does.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry's offense early in games is a HUGE part of this team. We look awful w/o him. TC's proving y he should never be allowed to post-up. And I see Gordon's picked up some of that Hinrich disease. His shooting percentage over the last couple of weeks has been HORRIBLE. This whole game is BRUTAL.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

What is about NJ that brings out the worst in the Bulls? I mean this is ugly, vile stuff.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> Damn early games! Tuned in thinking game was at 7:30. Looks realy ugly right now. Why is Pargo the only scorer out there?


??? It DID start at 7:30 here...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/

9:01 left 3rd quarter?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bizarro world.

kirk has just lost complete confidence in his shot. brick a free throw? whatup kirk? it's mental. it has to be. 














anyway....i wanted to make my *2000th* post just a little special. 














thank you.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

#89 posts chicago game thread, #185 posts new jersey game thread. 

What's up?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> bizarro world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at those pics today too as well!

I was going to say

*some of our posters:*


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

This is so bad that I'm at a loss for words. Krstic always looks like an all star against us. And it's no fun not being able to blame Eddy for it this time. :'(


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

61-44 Nets. Collins with the FT's


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich another miss. Bulls get the ball back after oob on Nets.

Nocioni gets fouled going for the loose ball. makes the first. and the second. 61-46

15 points for Andres


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

its not just the loss of Eddy. They just go thru the motions when they have no confidence. It should be a better game. 
#1 they seem like a tired team thats had a couple gut wrenching losses


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter got T'ed up. I think he tripped up Andres.

Hinrich makes a shot!! It counts and technical shot counts.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Collins wide open for the tip in...

Hinrich to AD back to Duhon, to Nocioni and to Duhon. for three MISS

Kidd to Carter transition dunk. 65-50/


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, at least we have some drama. Last time we played Carter was getting real irritated by Noc. Wonder if we'll see Noc get into Carter's face. 

Since this game isn't even worth discussing who would you say the enforcer is on this team? Or do we even have one? We can't duplicate the 80s Pistons without having our versions of Laimbeer and Mahorn.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, did I miss something as to why we still have 46 points?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler looks ugly as he drives and gets called for the offensive foul. U-G-L-Y.

Vaughn to baseline bounced out to Kidd. Kidd for three! it's a two. GOOD.

ugh. Chandler to Nocioni jumper. Kidd boards. Carter pulls up for three. MISS. AD boards.

Kirk shoots airball. He's not even trying man...........


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Man, this is a fast moving game...I just tuned in (radio). Ugh. Sounds naaasty...

We ALWAYS play poorly when Eddy is out. We just do. I don't know wether he's the ideal early offense player for us or not but he IS an early offense player...and we need that.

Kirk with the airball. Guh.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Man, we can't even hit free throws. COME ON!!!

At least Kristic is out...that could give us a boost...eh...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

67-50 Nets

Janero; Chandler, Gordon, Griffin, Hinrich in

Vaughn jumper MISS. Kidd boards. 
Vaughn shoots. MISSES again. Carter boards. FOUL by Griffin.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

uncle shoots MISS

Pargo shoots a three. GOOD. PLEASE GET HIM GOING!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BealeFarange said:


> Man, this is a fast moving game...I just tuned in (radio). Ugh. Sounds naaasty...
> 
> We ALWAYS play poorly when Eddy is out. We just do. I don't know wether he's the ideal early offense player for us or not but he IS an early offense player...and we need that.
> 
> Kirk with the airball. Guh.


Its just that Eddy is a big presence like no one else on this team. He takes up room on defense, and puts pressure on the other teams players when they are trying to score. Offense is where he really shines. He is very athletic, and huge. He sets good picks, people don't notice this though a lot. He posts up good, and gets his man out from interfering driving guards. And of course he can score. He is just one of our best players, and he plays an important role on this team that no once can replace, so we play poorly without him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Collins to Robinson. he gets fouled. will shoot 2. makes the first. Missed the second. 

Pargo left side to Gordon. A three MISS.

Nets running, Collins shoots MISS. Chandler boards. stolen by Collins. to Kirk. Kirk will shoot after being fouled. splits FTs


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I love how Ben is 2-9 shooting and people still want him to shoot and yet when Hinrich shoots at all, everyone jumps on him. Guess what he's 2-8 and can at least run the offense and play D.

BTW, our hero Ben has been shooting poorly fairly consistantly lately


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Robinson layup MISS.

Pargo to Chandler to Gordon at the top of the key. blows by Vince and lays it up.

70-57 Nets.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Man, Kirk just cannot hit ****. This is worrisome. He's psyching himself out now. See Nick Anderson's career once he got psyched out.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Argh, apparently we need Eddy and Lu.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich boards a veal miss.

Pargo jumper MISS Kidd boards. Kidd drives and gets fouled. Kidd gets so many boards......


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sp00k said:


> Man, Kirk just cannot hit ****. This is worrisome. He's psyching himself out now. See Nick Anderson's career once he got psyched out.



NOO!!!!!!!! Skiles can tell stories


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Last 5 games:

Ben Gordon - 26 FGM - 72 FGA - 36.1%
Kirk Hinrich - 25 - 74 - 33.7%


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> Its just that Eddy is a big presence like no one else on this team. He takes up room on defense, and puts pressure on the other teams players when they are trying to score. Offense is where he really shines. He is very athletic, and huge. He sets good picks, people don't notice this though a lot. He posts up good, and gets his man out from interfering driving guards. And of course he can score. He is just one of our best players, and he plays an important role on this team that no once can replace, so we play poorly without him.


Preaching to the choir, BBS...

I'm as big an Eddy fan as anyone. Well, almost anyone. 

I now just hope they don't put Eddy in for even a second (which I doubt they will) because he's on my fantasy team and I don't want a horrible line averaged into my points for the week...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

woohoo Chandler gets two FT's. something Kirk couldn't do.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Kirk getting his hammy wrapped on the sidelines.
Duhon sprained his finger.

Not cool at all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon drives, nice layup!!!! acrobatic baby!

Robinson at the buzzer miss

72-61 Nets by 11. it's do-able.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

KHinrich12 said:


> Kirk getting his hammy wrapped on the sidelines.
> Duhon sprained his finger.
> 
> Not cool at all.


Who are we the Cubs?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> Who are we the Cubs?


Nah, we don't BS about our injuries.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KHinrich12 said:


> Kirk getting his hammy wrapped on the sidelines.
> Duhon sprained his finger.
> 
> Not cool at all.


See, the injury bug hits us fast and hard and for a young team, it's tough to handle. We really need the rested vets to step up.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich with a strained hammy, doubtful to return.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo for three!!!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

sp00k said:


> Man, Kirk just cannot hit ****. This is worrisome. He's psyching himself out now. See Nick Anderson's career once he got psyched out.


Don't worry, he was out of Orlando before Nick missed the 4 consecutive FT's that ruined his career.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd to Robinson. Kidd for THREE. MISS

Krstic boards. FOULED.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Sigh. This is the kind of game, though, that if we can win it, will really bolster us headed into the playoffs. 

Seriously, though, I'd love to see a huge comeback win with Gordon/Pargo or whatever tearing things up... 

FEED REINER!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Kirk hamstring strain. Any bets on our record with him gone?


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Come on Griff, gotta hit FT's.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd to Robinson, back to Kidd, to Best, Krstic drives, to Kidd shoots, MISS.

Ben gets a screen, for three. MISS Griffin boards gets fouled. 

will shoot two. Don't choke!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Gordon has been almost mortal in fourth quarters the past few games. Yeah, he's scored 10+ but that's become pedestiran for Heir Gordon. I'd love to see some real MAGIC here tonight...and now I'm babbling and repeating myself...

Uh...FEED REINER!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Griff hit's them both. Good boy.

Now let's play some d.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sp00k said:


> Kirk hamstring strain. Any bets on our record with him gone?


Some will say we may shoot better but I think we may give up 120 pts a game and elevate the other teams FG%


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Pargo cuts it to 7.

Now let's play some d.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Collins missed a layup!

Pargo fallaway jumper GOOD!!

Chandler gets called for a reachin foul on Collins.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

This reminds me of the last game, we'll probably hang in there, get within 5 at one point but we just dug ourselves in too big of a whole and now with Deng, Curry and Hinrich out it will be a miracle


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, ten points, this is doable.

I like the fact that some of our defenders are showing offensive game- Noc, Griff and Chandler.

Pargo is finally doing what he's sposed to be able to do.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Vaughn to Best. Best for three. MISS

Pargo jumper MISS. darn.....keep shooting Jannero.

Carter to his right, to Vaughn, Collins shoots GOOD.

77-68.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ah, Pargo 3 rims out.

Collins with the baseline J.

9 points again.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

BTW, good thing we get all these injuries in the middle of a 4 in 5 during our busiest month of the year


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Griffin shoots MISS. Tyson boards, scores and gets fouled!!

7 point game. could be six


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

CHANDLER AND ONE!

Let's go Tyson, you MUST his this FT.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Chandler with the major rebound, the putback, AND the foul!

We really do have some depth...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Griffin shoots MISS. Tyson boards and gets fouled!!


plus the basket


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Misses the FT.
Damnit.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

****ing Noc!
You Just Blew Two Wide Open Threes!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, that save by Tyson was amazing.

Noce not good from long range. Eek. Gotta hit shots to get back in this - not just make stops.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The best thing about this game is the playoff atmosphere. The Nets really need this game and they're playing their asses off.

Amazing effort by Griffin and then Chandler to keep possession but Nocioni horribly flubs a wide open shot.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

The problem is we're playing this game as if NJ is the far superior team and we're the scrappy overachievers...

I guess with Kirk/Eddy/Luol out, that might as well be true. I just don't want to go back...you can't make me go back...!!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow we have wide open look after wide open look and we brick them all.

Kidd with a dagger or an AND ONE.

This doesn't look like our night boys.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Poop. Kidd's got eyes in the back of his head.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Sorry guys i just came in the forum then and checked the score, Is Hinrich Injured or something?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

We've outscored them every quarter but the horrible first...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Sorry guys i just came in the forum then and checked the score, Is Hinrich Injured or something?


 some may say in the head.

hamstring problem I think.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

aaapp... aaap... He's got a hammy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd to Carter. bleh.

2x.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Carter with 2 straight dunks.

Game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, when they get a healthy RJeff back, the Nets are gonna be ridiculous.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Can we calm down a bit?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

And a slump is coming, just when we need a playoff push.

Sigh.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Oof. That's it. These last few games have been demoralizing. 

If this team tanks, if this has all been a cruel joke...well...

Anyone seen Falling Down? I'm quitting my job and giving up. Losing the faith. I can't wait for everyone to get healthy...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo shoots MISSES. Collins boards. Carter to Krstic scores


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pargo with a fugly shot.

The Kidd breakaway and Carter dunks took the wind out of our sails. We're done.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Collins to Kidd back to Vince, to Best drives to Carter inside to Kidd. Kidd scores.

87-72 3:55.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, there goes the game. It was there for the taking, but we just didn't have it. Something tells me having Deng/Hinrich/Eddy is important.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Vince Carter is a good basketball player. 

When he feels like it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon to Pargo to Griffin drives scores. 

Carter for three. scores. ouch. 93-74. now they are just kicking us in the nuts.

Griffin scores


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Gordon and Pargo once again showing that neither one of them is a point guard. If Kirk's hamstring keeps him out, that could be a problem. Especially since Duhon is nicked up, too. Any update on either of those injuries?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Luol Deng couldn't come back any slower at this point. Not able to watch the game, but from the looks of things it isn't anything pretty. Probably somewhat like last night versus the Sonics, just couldn't get it done late in the 4th quarter and it got out of reach.

Did Kirk's injury look bad?


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Meanwhile, Boston won...AGAIN...and so did Indiana, while Washington is up by 24 midway through the 4th quarter. Bulls are tempting their playoff fate by playing so many poor games in a row.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Reiner : "put me in coach! I'm ready to play!"


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Why is Pargo still have a roster spot? He's worthless when he's not shooting well, which is always. 29% on the season.

Honestly, some of the outrage for suggesting Ben Gordon trades is pretty ridiculous. It would be nice to have a complete player on the team. If it takes moving three of our pieces we should do it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Veal scores. 98-79

Pike shoots misses. Duhon to Pargo and Best fouls him. what is this?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

100-84 Nets.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

3-6 for the month. Have to regroup but I think it's premature to panic. Next 4 games are very winnable.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Man this Kidd beef with Skiles is so one-sided. Kidd glaring at our bench after he hit one...pretty childish behavior.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

we're screwed if this hinrich injury is going to be a big thing... our next few games are all very winnable... new orleans, atlanta, toronto... we need to go 3-0


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Man this Kidd beef with Skiles is so one-sided. Kidd glaring at our bench after he hit one...pretty childish behavior.


Kidd has his own problems to worry about, so I sympathize for him. He has nothing better to do but to spark beef with a head coach, which shows no class at all. Shouldn't he go out and cry about not feeling like the Nets management are serious about winning or something? psh.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

It might be quite educational for some of the posters here if Kirk has to sit out a few games. Perhaps then they will see a little more clearly what he brings to the team, unfortunately it will only be when we miss it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

KwaZulu said:


> It might be quite educational for some of the posters here if Kirk has to sit out a few games. Perhaps then they will see a little more clearly what he brings to the team, unfortunately it will only be when we miss it.



it would be, but we need to win games


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

KwaZulu said:


> It might be quite educational for some of the posters here if Kirk has to sit out a few games. Perhaps then they will see a little more clearly what he brings to the team, unfortunately it will only be when we miss it.


 it depends on how long Curry is gone. The madness will never end!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

```
Vince Carter is a good basketball player.
```
Understatement he is a very good basketball player.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't believe we got swept by the Nets. 0-3. Deng come back soon.



> EAST RUTHERFORD, New Jersey (Ticker) -- The Chicago Bulls continue to bring out the best in the New Jersey Nets.
> 
> Vince Carter scored 30 points and Jason Kidd fell just shy of his latest triple-double as the Nets continued their mastery of the Bulls with a 100-84 victory.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20050316/CHINJN/recap.html


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Don't feel to bad guys, every team has bad losses but I am sure the Bulls will come back strong and blow out the Hornets on Friday.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

we're still 32-30 with a few winable games coming up. We need Deng back though, he does a TON for our basketball team. Cleveland, Washington & Detriot have all gone thru losing streaks recently, we'll pick it back up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame : "I felt that our start was really poor and we were never able to recover from it." (thank you captain obvious)
"It would have been really stealing if we had come back and won that game. They played better than us most of the game and they deserved to win."


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

We need Deng.
We need Curry.
We need Hinrich (the middle of the season non sucky one).

Man... this sucks.
Gotta win the next one. 
I'd like to stay the 6th seed or higher.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Noc has had a bunch of good games this month so I'm not totally buying the "we need Deng" argument. He's a good player, and I want him back ASAP, but I don't necessarily think he's the difference between us playing well and playing this poorly.

Hinrich and Ben are both having a horrible month so far. Those guys have been carrying us and they need to step it up if we're going to continue winning. Kirk's been just plain awful lately.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Frankensteiner said:


> Noc has had a bunch of good games this month so I'm not totally buying the "we need Deng" argument. He's a good player, and I want him back ASAP, but I don't necessarily think he's the difference between us playing well and playing this poorly.
> 
> Hinrich and Ben are both having a horrible month so far. Those guys have been carrying us and they need to step it up if we're going to continue winning. Kirk's been just plain awful lately.


Agreed. When we win, everything is fine. Now, when we are down in one game, its "when is Deng coming back". Hello, he isnt the Messiah.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On the plus side, Cleveland lost tonight too. So we didn't lose ground on the Cavs.

How long is Curry going to be out?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

curry was dressed for tonights game... he must be day-to-day


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The officials should be fined for giving so much attention to the Sonics whining.

Man we need Deng back. I think we would've won our last three if he was healthy.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

HAWK23 said:


> curry was dressed for tonights game... he must be day-to-day


Better than undressed, that's for sure.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

HAWK23 said:


> curry was dressed for tonights game... he must be day-to-day



curry was "dressed" because apparently his only other wardrobe options were a T shirt and jeans. 

:|


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> curry was "dressed" because apparently his only other wardrobe options were a T shirt and jeans.
> 
> :|


Sweater.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Noc has had a bunch of good games this month so I'm not totally buying the "we need Deng" argument. He's a good player, and I want him back ASAP, but I don't necessarily think he's the difference between us playing well and playing this poorly.


Suggesting that Deng would be a help is not necessarily a knock on Noc, who is indeed doing well. With Noc as our only active SF, however, unless he plays 48 minutes then we could really use Deng.


----------

